# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Problme d'impression datawindow composite

## jpdar

Bonjour,

Problme: Powerbuilder 6.5

Lorsque je cherche a imprimer une datawindow composite et que l'un des reports contient plusieurs pages, seule la premiere page est imprime.
Alors que je suis sur que les donnes sont bien dans le report et qu'il y a plusieurs pages dans ce report.

J'ai cherch dans les proprites du report et de la composite et j'ai bien autosize coch.

Je ne vois vraiment pas d'ou viens le problme.

Merci pour votre aide.

jpdar

----------


## civ

As-tu essay de jouer avec les print properties de ta datawindow???



```

```

bien sur tu peux passer par un describe


bonne chance
___
CiV

----------


## jpdar

Bonjour,

J'ai trouv la solution: En fait c'etait sans doute un problme d'objet mal dfini, en en recrant un autre, j'ai pu imprimer toutes les pages sans problme.

Merci

jpdar

----------

